# Windows 7 bootet nicht mehr mit der SSD



## Test92 (4. September 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community!

Ich habe zu meine folgendem Problem schon etwas im Internet recherchiert und nach Problemlösungen gesucht, diese aber leider Erfolgsduos!   
Es handelt sich darum, das ich vor ca. 4 Tagen mein Betriebssystem (Windows 7) neu installiert habe! Da ich wieder ein frisches System auf meinem Pc haben wollte. 
Nun startet mein Betriebssystem leider nicht mehr mit meiner SSD-Platte. Vor der neu installierten Version, hat es sehr gut geklappt!
Im BIOS steht ganz oben in meiner Bootreihenfolge der Windows Boot Manger, wenn ich dort aber meine SSD-Platte als erste Position wähle, bootet der Pc gar nicht mehr hoch!
Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen!
MFG Test92!


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. September 2012)

Ist sonst noch eine HDD oder SSD verbaut und wie sieht deine sonstige Sysconfig aus ? Was passiert wenn es nicht hochfährt einfach schwarzes Bild ?


----------



## Combi (5. September 2012)

welches board benutzt du?!
bischen angabe zum systemaufbau wäre hilfreich.
bei meinem asus mobo musst du zb erst mal unter boot:
die festplatten aufrufen und die ssd an die erste stelle setzen,dann musst du in bootreihenfolge,also von hdd,ssd oder dvd ,die ssd an erste stelle setzen,dann erkennt der die auch...
da du nix zu deinem system schreibst,weis ich nicht,ob das bei dir auch so ist...


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. September 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> welches board benutzt du?!
> bischen angabe zum systemaufbau wäre hilfreich.
> bei meinem asus mobo musst du zb erst mal unter boot:
> die festplatten aufrufen und die ssd an die erste stelle setzen,dann musst du in bootreihenfolge,also von hdd,ssd oder dvd ,die ssd an erste stelle setzen,dann erkennt der die auch...
> da du nix zu deinem system schreibst,weis ich nicht,ob das bei dir auch so ist...


 
Bei mir war es einmal umgekehrt da musste ich als erstes die HDD und dann die SSD in die Bootreihenfolge setzten damit es funtzte


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2012)

^^Liegt dann daran das du bei der Installation die HDD nicht abgeklemmt hast und deswegen die Sicherheitspartition auf der HDD gelandet ist 

ist zwar nicht tragisch aber wäre die auch auf der SSD wäre der Sys Start noch ein wenig schneller


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Liegt dann daran das du bei der Installation die HDD nicht abgeklemmt hast und deswegen die Sicherheitspartition auf der HDD gelandet ist
> 
> ist zwar nicht tragisch aber wäre die auch auf der SSD wäre der Sys Start noch ein wenig schneller


 
Früher habe ich nie die HDD abgklemmt, hab ich auch nicht gewusst. Aber jetz hänge ich sie immer ab


----------



## pagani-s (5. September 2012)

was für eine ssd hast du?


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

Schon mal vielen danke bis jetzt!
Ich habe bei der neu Installierung des Systemes die HDD erst einmal nicht abgeklemmt! Nach dem das System fertig installiert war, ist mir sofort aufgefallen das es nicht mehr mit der SSD bootet! Demnach habe ich schon einmal im Internet nach dem Problem gesucht und dort hieß es auch das ich die HDD einfach abklemmen soll und das System dann noch mal neu installieren möchte. Habe ich auch soforrt gemacht, dies hat dann aber keine Verbessrung gebracht...
Wenn ich die SSD als erst Bootsposition einrichte und dann starte kommt ein weißer Strich oben links im Bild und es geht nicht weiter, so viel dazu! Im normalen Betrieb klappt die SSD wunderbar!
Mein System sieht so aus:

DxDiag.txt

Danke für weiter hilfe!


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2012)

Hast du noch einen USB Stick irgentwo eingesteckt ?


----------



## TempestX1 (5. September 2012)

Hast du vorher über Erweitert beim installer oder so alle Partitionen auf Der SSD löschen lassen?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Boote bitte von der HDD, gehe in die Datenträgerverwaltung und stelle uns einen Screenshot davon hier herein.

Start/Ausführen dort diskmgmt.msc eintippen, das Fenster soweit aufziehen, bis alle Laufwerke vollständig sichtbar sind.
•Screenshots Win7/Vistaas Snipping Tool und befindet sich im Startmenü unter "Zubehör" - oder einfach im Startmenü-Suchfeld "Snip" eingeben. Es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster.
Hinter dem Button "Neu" befinden sich mehrere Optionen, wie der Screenshot erstellt werdensoll - per Auswahl mit der Maus, rechteckig oder frei Hand, aktives Fenster oder Vollbild.
Wähle aktives Fenster.


----------



## pagani-s (5. September 2012)

vielleicht ist die ssd im eimer

mein pc händler schickt dauernd welche zurück mit sandforcecontroller.
die werden jetzt ausm programm genommen bei dem.


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2012)

^^Die Chnace ist allerdings auch recht hoch


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Dann sollte aber auch der Betrieb der SSD via HDD-Boot nicht funktionieren, 
Zitat Test92: "Im normalen Betrieb klappt die SSD wunderbar!"


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

USB-Sticks habe ich gar keine eingesteckt!
Ich denke selber nicht das die SSD-Platte im Eimer ist, da das System sonst sehr schnell und gut läuft.
Ich benutze die SSD nur für das System und die HDD für anderweitige Programm!
Hier das Bild!

Unbenannt.JPG


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Mit der Windows DVD die automatische Bootreparatur durchführen. 1. SSD an den ersten SATA Port, 2. HDD abhängen, 3. in der Windows DVD bis zum Screen Installieren, dort Unten Computerreparaturoptionen wählen, die Bootreparatur bitte 3x (drei Mal) durchführen.


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

Wenn ich die Windows DVD im laufendem Betrieb einlege kommt nur Windows Installieren. Wenn ich die DVD bei einem neustart sofort starten möchte muss ich erst mal unter BIOS mein Laufwerk auf Position eins setzen damit er die DVD überhaupt startet! Kann das richtig sein? Nun bin ich im Windows Menü nach dem neustart! Dort steht nun auch "Computerreparaturoptionen" wenn ich aber auf
diesen klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Dein Board ist aber schon ein UEFI Board, nicht das wier hier aneinader vorbeischreiben?


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

UEFI Board??!!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

EFI/UEFI, der Nachfolger des BIOS.
Deshalb ist es günstig, bei Computerproblemen, gleich welcher Art, Hardware und Betriebssystem als Information mitzuschreiben.
Welches Motherboard ?
Hintergrund: auf deiner SSD liegt eine EFI Systempartition, davon kann allerdigs nur ein EFI/UEFI System booten, falls du noch ein klassisches BIOS hast, ist das der Grund, warum du von der SSD nicht booten kanst. Wie du aber dann zu der EFI Startpartition gekommen bist wär mir unerklärlich, es bliebe nur eine Neuinstallation von Windows auf der SSD.


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

Ich habe eine EFI/UEFI! Mein Motherboard ist ein Asrock Z77 Pro4(Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0)


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Gut, dann werden wir massiver.
Von der Win7 DVD booten, nach dem Abfrageschirm für Sprache/Zeit.. auf NEXT klicken, jetzt Computerreparatur klicken, Win7 klicken, NEXT, in den Optionen Command Prompt klicken. Nun:
DISKPART eigeben, [Enter] drücken,

dann nacheinander folgende Befehle tippen und jeweils [Enter] drücken:
(die Befehle sind hier zur Übersichtlichkeit Groß geschrieben, in Diskpart kannst du ruhig klein schreiben!)

LIST DISK (zeigt die Nummern deiner SSD/HDD, SSD Nummer merken) [Enter]
SELECT DISK X (X ist hier die Nummer der SSD) [Enter]
LIST PART (zeigt die Partitionsnummern, hier die Nummer für die EFI Systempartition merken) [Enter]
SELECT PART X (X ist hier die Partitionsnummer der 100 MB EFI Systempartition ! ) [Enter]
ACTIVE [Enter]
EXIT [Enter]


----------



## Test92 (5. September 2012)

So ich habe nun grade mein System Komplet neu Installiert! Davor hatte ich im BIOS mein Laufwerk als erste Position eingerichtet. Nach dem ich dann den Pc neu gestartet habe um Windows neu zu Installierungen könnte ich auf einmal auf das Feld "Computerreparaturoptionen" kicken und es kam keine Fehlermeldung! Habe jetzt aber erst mal das System neu drauf gemacht. Soll ich jetzt die "Computerreparaturoptionen" wählen oder das versuchen was im letztem Post stand?
MFG!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. September 2012)

Ich hoffe du hast zwischenzeitlich die Reparaturfunktion gewählt.


----------



## Test92 (6. September 2012)

Ich habe so grade eben die die "Computerreparaturoptionen" gewählt. Dort habe ich auf "Systemstartreparatur" geklick. Ich musste dort einen Moment warten. Nach dem die Reparatur fertig war hieß es das alles richtig läuft! Nun weiß ich nicht weiter, oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. September 2012)

Das muß insgesammt 3 Mal durchgeführt werden!


----------



## Test92 (6. September 2012)

Hintereinander? oder jetzt nur noch zwei mal? Werde ich heute Abend nach der Arbeit sofort ausprobieren
Danke noch mal für die ganze Hilfe!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (6. September 2012)

Jetzt noch 2 Mal, solange die betroffene Platte nicht verwendet wird.

Im Endeffekt macht da Windows das gleiche wie die manuellen Befehle in der Wiederherstellungskonsole:
1. bootrec /fixmbr
2. bootrec /fixboot
3. bootrec /RebuildBcd
allerdings funktioniert, warum auch immer, unter W7 die autom.Systemstartreparatur zuverlässiger!


----------



## Test92 (6. September 2012)

Habe es grade 3 mal hintereinander durch laufen lassen, hat leider keine Veränderung gezeigt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. September 2012)

Ganz schön hartnäckig der Fehler. Überprüfe noch die EFI/BIOS Version und die Chipsatztreiber (Motherboard), ob es da neuere Versionen gibt, ggf. updaten.


----------



## Deawo573 (3. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich Check nicht wie man ein neues Thema eröffnet deshalb frag ich mal hier, habe ein ähnliches problem: ich habe gestern meinen PC neu aufgesetzt (mit NUR einer SSD)also da war nie eine andere Festplatte dran gewesen. Alle Updates gemacht, alle Treiber druff und alles lief glatt. Heute dann War ich im Internet und habe gleichzeitig realbench herruntergeladen, da stockt mein Rechner irgendwie und ließ sich nich mehr auf dem normalen weg herrunterfahren. Jetzt erkennt mein Rechner beim hochfahren das die ssd angeschlossen ist, wenn ich ihn aber damit booten lasse steht da nach kurzer zeit und einem blinkenden weissen balken ich soll eine andere bootoption 
anschliessen (auf engl.).Und ich sag es nochmal weil gefühlt JEDER das Problem in Kombination mit einer andere platte hatte: es War keine andere platte im spiel! Bitte um Hilfe und sorry für die etwas falsche Platzierung der frage


----------

